# Downgrade 4.2 (2060) en 4.1.1 réussie sans les blob



## Shurikn (16 Mars 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai pu downgrader en 4.1.1 après une màj en 4.2 
Alors je ne sais pas si je suis un chanceux ou que j'ai effectué une manip particulière mais ça fonctionne!

Voici la manipulation que j'ai effectuée:

1. Téléchargé le firmware 4.2.1 pour l'Apple TV ici: http://appldnld.apple.com/AppleTV/061-9978.20101214.gmabr/AppleTV2,1_4.2.1_8C154_Restore.ipsw

2. Branché l'Apple TV 2 à l'aide d'un câble micro USB
3. Redémarré l'Apple TV en mode DFU (maintenir la touche Menu + Flèche du bas pendant 6 sec puis directement après la touche menu + play/pause pendant également 6 sec).
4. Itunes se lance (si ce n'est pas le cas, l'ouvrir) et l'Apple TV apparait en mode restauration.
5. Maintenir la touche Alt enfoncée et cliquer sur Restaurer. Sélectionner le fichier .ipsw téléchargé précédemment.

Il effectue la mise à jour et plante lors de l'installation des fichiers internes. Il indique une erreur 1600 (je sais plus exactement le no)...

Je redémarre l'Applte TV et la ho magie j'ai la version 4.1.1. et tout fonctionne!

J'ai d'ailleurs pu le jailbreaker à l'aide de l'outils Greenpoison, dispo que pour la 4.1.1! 

En bref je n'ai pas vraiment envie de réessayer vu que tout fonctionne à merveille à présent mais si d'autres veulent faire l'expérience je suis curieux d'avoir le résultat!

++ §hu


----------



## .Avalon (19 Mars 2011)

grand merci a toi ( j'avais fais la mise a jour pensant bien faire), je vais pouvoir enfin en faire quelque chose de ce boitier ,qui d'origine ne fait pas grand chose merci


----------



## Shurikn (20 Mars 2011)

Alors je suis intéressé du résultat, si la "technique" a fonctionné chez toi!?

++ §hu


----------



## whereismymind (21 Mars 2011)

Je cherchais à downgrader aussi, je te tiens au courant dès que j'ai le temps de le faire !!!


----------



## whereismymind (26 Mars 2011)

En ce qui me concerne, c'est un fiasco. La MàJ a été jusqu'au bout et maintenant quand je le branche sur la TV, j'ai une grosse pomme et rien ....

Pour le passage en mode DFU, quand tu fais la manip, tu lâches le bouton Menu et tu ré appuies dessus, ou tu restes tout le temps appuyé ???


----------



## whereismymind (27 Mars 2011)

Hop hop hop , je reviens sur ce que j'ai dit !!! Après le second redémarrage, ça a fonctionné yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Merci beaucoup !!!!

NB: Chez moi, ça a fonctionné aucun message d'erreur durant le downgrade.


----------



## Macoo (19 Avril 2011)

Faut-il avoir le SHSH pour pouvoir downgrader?


----------



## Shurikn (19 Avril 2011)

Oui c'était justement l'astuce du poste... sans les SHSH (blob).

Test et retiens nous au jus!

++ §hu


----------



## adrien95 (19 Avril 2011)

je viens de test apres la mise a jour par erruer en 4.3 et ba ca fonctionne nikel 
merci


----------



## Shurikn (25 Mai 2011)

Je viens de retester et il semblerait que ce firmware ne soit plus validé par Apple! Il refuse d'aller plus loin lors de la procédure de validation, juste après l'extraction.

Dommage... 

++ §hu


----------

